# Bumblebee 99% complete



## squeedals (Aug 23, 2015)

Almost done. Carb and gas line......

Hmmm..........should I put the period decals on the tank or leave it like it is????


Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 23, 2015)

Lookin great! I would put the decals on the tank. Keep us updated.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 23, 2015)

Decal would look great.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 23, 2015)

What's in side the intake port, I couldn't see in there. 

Ray


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2015)

Best viewed with this playing in the background. 

[video=youtube;aYAJopwEYv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYAJopwEYv8[/video]


----------



## mason_man (Aug 23, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Best viewed with this playing in the background.
> 
> [video=youtube;aYAJopwEYv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYAJopwEYv8[/video]




BOY,That sounds like a Whizzer. I love it! 

Ray


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

mason_man said:


> What's in side the intake port, I couldn't see in there.
> 
> Ray




No carb installed yet..........that's a pice of duct tape.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 24, 2015)

squeedals said:


> No carb installed yet..........that's a pice of duct tape.




There should be a Tube installed in the intake(needed )

Ray


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

mason_man said:


> There should be a Tube installed in the intake(needed )
> 
> Ray




Not sure what you are talking about. We had the engine running on the bench. It's completely rebuilt. If you mean part 46, I'm not sure it's there, just covered up with a piece of duct tape to keep out moisture and dirt until I install the carb.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

Why is it needed? Didn't have one in mine....ran wonderful. ??? Does it give more torque? Know smaller venturi carbs give better torque and less top end.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Why is it needed? Didn't have one in mine....ran wonderful. ??? Does it give more torque? Know smaller venturi carbs give better torque and less top end.







I'll have to look when I get home. I really can't remember.......all I know is it ran perfect on the bench.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

PS.... don't put on decals, looks great the way she is. I have some tho if you need them.


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> PS.... don't put on decals, looks great the way she is. I have some tho if you need them.




I have them........and I think I'll hold them up to the tank and see. Right now I like the clean look.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

squeedals said:


> I have them........and I think I'll hold them up to the tank and see. Right now I like the clean look.




yea, you don't need to advertise.... the original Whizzer Co. is out of business. Anyone that would appreciate it already knows what it is anywho.....


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

bricycle said:


> yea, you don't need to advertise.... the original Whizzer Co. is out of business. Anyone that would appreciate it already knows what it is anywho.....




True.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys would be wise to listen to Ray when he tells you something about a whizzer.  What do you think,whizzer decided to pipe that down for giggles?


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

racie35 said:


> You guys would be wise to listen to Ray when he tells you something about a whizzer.  What do you think,whizzer decided to pipe that down for giggles?




I can't remember if it has one or not.......all I remember is it ran like a raped ape on the bench. Idled like a dream and was rebuilt by a guy who has done more Whizzer engines than anyone I know. I'm sure Ray knows Whizzers. If it ain't broke.......don't fix it. I'll look tonight and solve the intake mystery. 


Don


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

squeedals said:


> I can't remember if it has one or not.......all I remember is it ran like a raped ape on the bench. Idled like a dream and was rebuilt by a guy who has done more Whizzer engines than anyone I know. I'm sure Ray knows Whizzers. If it ain't broke.......don't fix it. I'll look tonight and solve the intake mystery.
> 
> 
> Don




I believe they did away with them when the J came out. But J used the Model N carb too..... Think 300's had a different carb also. J had a bit bigger valving too if I remember correctly. and a shorter intake tunnel.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 24, 2015)

The H intake port is larger than the carb 7/16 .The tube gives it the proper size,don't wanna run your motor lean.Keep an eye on your plug. you do want a good fuel charge right? 
Let me see your carb when you get a chance, see if the bushing looks worn,never get it to idle,or maybe a worn shaft. 

Ray


----------

